# Leather steering Wheel Refurb



## CHR15_W

In this guide I will show you how to repair your worn leather steering wheel. The wheel being used is from my recently acquired MK1 Golf Campaign which will be having a full restoration. The products used in this resto are from Furniture Clinic.










First stage is to give the leather a good clean using a soft leather brush and leather cleaner.























































*Prepping the Leather*

Next is prepping the leather. this involves removing the manufactures finish from the leather. This is a clear layer sealing in the original colour. This is removed by rubbing the leather down with leather prep, cotton wool and an abrasive pad.



















When colour is transferred onto the pad this indicates the surface is being removed. make sure this is apparent all over the leather





































*Alcohol Cleaner*
Next the alcohol cleaner is used on a cotton cloth and thoroughly wipe over the entire leather surface. This removes any silicone or waxes



















At this stage if the leather feels rough, sand it down with fine 1200 grit sandpaper to remove the roughness.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I thougth you were supposed to put the cotton balls in the centre of the scotch brite pad soak them in the fluid and rub down with the scotch brite?

Thats how its done in the videos


----------



## CHR15_W

Wheel is then masked up ready for the colour


----------



## CHR15_W

*Applying the colour*

The wheel is left for 1 hour for any excess prep and alcohol cleaner to evaporate. The bottle of colourant is shaken well and a small amount is poured onto a sponge and rubbed into the leather working into any gaps, creases and hard to reach areas.



















It may look smeary or streaky but the spray on coat will fix that

Wait for 15 minutes for the base coat to thoroughly dry and penetrate the leather.

Next step is to apply a spray on coat of colour to give an even and natural looking finish


----------



## CHR15_W

*Applying the Finish*

After you have a result you are happy with wait for 1 hour and wipe the leather down with a cotton cloth to remove any dust that may have settled on the leather.

This stage is to apply a seal finish to the leather. It's the same type of finish we started off with.

The finish is applied exactly the same as the colourant. I used 3 thin layers using spray gun. Always make sure it is dry before spraying on a second coat.










A few photos of the finished wheel. Not too bad for a wheel which is almost 30 years old!


----------



## Derekh929

Cracking job lots of work to get that finish thanks for sharing


----------



## badman1972

Brilliant work mate :thumb:


----------



## BigNorm

Looking good.

The wheel has been retrimmed at some stage, could be another option when it shows signs of wear again.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Furniture Clinic

nick_mcuk said:


> I thougth you were supposed to put the cotton balls in the centre of the scotch brite pad soak them in the fluid and rub down with the scotch brite?
> 
> Thats how its done in the videos


That is how we recommend you do it as it saves the amount of Prep you use.

Adam


----------



## Furniture Clinic

Great job CHR15_W, your wheel has come up looking like new again. Thanks for the post! 

Adam


----------



## billyp

Well done mate, great job.


----------



## craigblues

Nice Job!


----------



## drewster

so when are you free to do mine then lol


----------



## Googsy

Super job:thumb: Is it possible to change the colour of a wheel completely using this techique?


----------



## CHR15_W

Googsy said:


> Super job:thumb: Is it possible to change the colour of a wheel completely using this techique?


Yeah you can if you totally strip the original colour off with the Leather Preparer solution.


----------



## vapourblastuk

CHR15_W said:


> Wheel is then masked up ready for the colour


looks like you enjoy all the refurb kits !!


----------



## Subc

Great Post thanks for taking the time to do such a great job and share it, What Detailing World is all about in my opinion.:thumb:


----------



## blenki

thats pretty good, i need to do my old wolfsburg steering wheel


----------



## 30301

did you use a compressor with the air/tool kit?


----------



## yetizone

Superb result achieved


----------



## TheRonin

nice work mate  reminds me i need to refurb my leather arm rest, anyone got any discount codes for the furnitureclinic ?


----------



## Otter Smacker

Excellent guide:thumb:.

Think I'll have a go at doing this.


----------



## NMH

TheRonin said:


> nice work mate  reminds me i need to refurb my leather arm rest, anyone got any discount codes for the furnitureclinic ?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291077

Or check their facebook page. Did have a 15% code in November on there so worth checking. :thumb:


----------



## Marky_g

Wow that's rely useful I need to do an RS4 spoke I've had for a few years how much was the kit from furniture clinic?


----------



## Ashton

Impressive work!


----------



## m1chaelw

Great result


----------



## Adamrt

As you have all the kit can I pay you to do it ?


----------



## MikeK

:thumb: Looks amazing. :thumb:


----------



## chongo

It looks like a brand new wheel.. Top job&apostles mate.


----------

